# electric blue what??



## frstbell (Mar 4, 2008)

not sure what he or she is it was called an electric blue what is its scientific name? it has black vertical and horizontal lines I can take better pictures if you need them let me know!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Melanochromis "Electric Blue Johanni" is the trade name...

May be poorly (mass market) bred Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos or probably a hybrid of similar fish. They are common fish but can vary a little from the natural fish.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

+1
My vote is for a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos â€œMainganoâ€


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

unlikely to be true johanni or interruptus. "Electric Blue Johanni" are obvious mostly cyaneorhabdos â€œMainganoâ€


----------



## frstbell (Mar 4, 2008)

the more pictures I look at the more I think he is a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos.


----------

